# Who could make an 18650 E series body for me?



## Fuchshp (Sep 10, 2016)

Good evening Machinists

Who could make an 18650 Surefire E series compatible body for me? With threads on the front to accept Surefire E Series heads and threads on the end to accept Surefire E series tailcaps? 

Kind regards,
HP


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 11, 2016)

Are there any other requirements or features? How much are you willing to spend and how soon do you need it? At it's simplest, a body is just a tube with threads with a smooth untreated surface. 

Dan


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 11, 2016)

Did you check with Fivemega? Also maybe Precision Works. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?137-PrecisionWorks
Oveready did some too a while back.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 11, 2016)

You will (likely) need a "split body" design.

I would think that PhotonFanatic could do this ....


----------



## write2dgray (Sep 11, 2016)

Could you explain what is meant by split body?


----------



## nfetterly (Sep 11, 2016)

18650 is almost as wide as e series tail / head. So to get battery out its best to split the body and thread it together there. An alternative I have is a leef e series head, c/p series body. Battery goes easily in the tail.


----------



## DrafterDan (Sep 11, 2016)

What do you want this custom body to do that a stock body will not?


----------



## archimedes (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes, there is no room for strong threads with that diameter.

The two best solutions have already been listed, "split body" (with threaded internal segments) and "C2E" tube (with C-series tail threads and E-series head threads).

If you want to use E-series tailcaps, though, split body is the optimal choice.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's an example, with photos ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/337060


----------



## Fuchshp (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you to all of you for your replies. I should tell you what I'm up to. I wanted to try the Oveready v5 Triple Dropin. But I didn't want to go into the Surefire P/C/Z Platform. I decided some time ago that I'll stick to the Surefire E platform. So my plan was to screw a Z44 Bezel on a E to C adaptor and then on an E body. But the E bodies take only 16340 and not 18350. With an 18650 E body I could use 2x 18350. 

So yes, a simple aluminium tube with threads on both ends would do.


----------



## Genna (Sep 12, 2016)

Do you miss now only the Body? Do you already have the other parts? 

You are aware that your combination is already longer than a C?


----------



## Fuchshp (Sep 13, 2016)

I might have found it: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?340425-TS-SS-E-Body-18350-18500-18650-By-FiveMega


----------



## archimedes (Sep 13, 2016)

Those are steel, so the thin threads aren't too weak, but the tailswitch is integral on that one ....


----------



## Fuchshp (Sep 13, 2016)

Integrated tailcap. That's exactly what still keeps me from buying one. I'm not yet convinced.


----------



## autogiro (Sep 13, 2016)

Ummm...
This what you're looking for?





Can't remember who made these but this is an early "split body"
Auto


----------



## archimedes (Sep 13, 2016)

autogiro said:


> .... Can't remember who made these but this is an early "split body"
> Auto



Rothrandir E-18650, I believe ....

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-by-Rothrandir-(Maker-of-Malkoff-accessories)


----------



## autogiro (Sep 13, 2016)

Really!, Only 15 made? I hate to say how many I have.
Auto



archimedes said:


> Rothrandir E-18650, I believe ....
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-by-Rothrandir-(Maker-of-Malkoff-accessories)


----------



## Fuchshp (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, that's exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## mk2rocco (Sep 13, 2016)

I would love to own one of those!


----------



## Genna (Sep 14, 2016)

I advise you not to such split bodies, since they are not only hard to find, but the threads are also vulnerable too






If you are satisfied with an bigger tailcap, you can try with a A2 body (without driver and bored out)


----------



## DrafterDan (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes, it's a shame Fivemega doesn't make these anymore. E head and C tail







I do like the idea of working up an A2 Aviator, they are one of my favorite torches. I'm not too sure of the timeline, but I think the oldest versions have a skinny body and cannot be bored for 18650, but I know Tana has some nice LED modules, and Barry Milton/ Precision Works has bored the A2 before.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 22, 2016)

IMHO the fastest, easiest, least expensive and perhaps best option is to bore for 18650 and be done with it. It seems like there's a guy on here that does that LOL.


----------



## Fuchshp (Sep 24, 2016)

Isn't the wall especially under the threads of the head as tin as aluminium foil?


----------



## glockboy (Sep 25, 2016)

I got this.
The top is 18650 body with tail cap for E head from Fivemega.
The lower is the 18650 body for E head and E tail cap from I forgot who.


----------



## labrat (Sep 28, 2016)

autogiro said:


> Ummm...
> This what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> ...




I believe fivemega made his Split-bodies before these, so this is a late version of Split-bodies!
I have some of fivemega, and this version too.
I like fivemega Split-bodies better; Less loose parts!
This body has a very tiny loose connecting part in the upper part of the body, which have a bad habit of jumping out and hide when parts are being separated.
I have been crawling around on the floor many times to find it!


----------



## labrat (Sep 28, 2016)

Genna said:


> I advise you not to such split bodies, since they are not only hard to find, but the threads are also vulnerable too



Why do you think the threads are more vulnerable on these, than on standard E-type bodies?
They are not!
Only problem is separating the split if the threads have galled or got stuck othervise.
The outer surface is very smooth, no grip.
I have some parts of rubber conveyor belts, to put around the body and get a good grip, so not to ruin the surface too much.


----------



## labrat (Sep 28, 2016)

glockboy said:


> I got this.
> The top is 18650 body with tail cap for E head from Fivemega.
> The lower is the 18650 body for E head and E tail cap from I forgot who.




The top one must be one of the "experimental" versions fivemega made, look how thin the threaded part for the head is!
I remember the bottom version, but cannot remember either who made it.
Same concept as fivemega bodies, just a little different.


----------



## labrat (Sep 28, 2016)

Fuchshp said:


> Integrated tailcap. That's exactly what still keeps me from buying one. I'm not yet convinced.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?340425-TS-SS-E-Body-18350-18500-18650-By-FiveMega

These are actually very nice ones, I have a 18350 one, very trouble free use with a Surefire E1 head and a bi-pin adapter.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 30, 2016)

I believe there's one 18650 left... it's Ti though...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...8350-18500-and-18650-Also-Ti-bezels-and-rings


----------



## Fuchshp (Oct 1, 2016)

They are all gone. Eric bought the last one. 
I have a Leef C-E body and a Pineapple on the way from Australia. 

I gave up the idea of an 18650 e-series body with e-series tailcap. I have an Oveready Ti e-series tailcap on the way and I'd like to use this and not anything else.


----------



## yellow (Dec 5, 2016)

Hmm
:thinking:
For me the tailstanding SS body by fivemega is a no no, because of the - for me - unnecessary and bigger Tail (i have the normal one therefore) but when you like a normal tailcap (size, length, complexity), what is so much worse regarding the integrated switch?

There is no Zero rez possible, but apart from that, this setup seems to be the "better" way to build that body
?

At least this body IS available ...


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 31, 2017)

Fuchshp said:


> Isn't the wall especially under the threads of the head as tin as aluminium foil?



Sorry for the late reply, just saw your post. Wall thickness at the threads is roughly 10 sheets of aluminum foil, the heavy duty version.

FWIW i've bored a number of these and none has ever failed mechanically.


----------

